# Poner varios tv con antena de directv



## robot

Hola, lo que quiero hacer es conectar varios tv con la antena de directv, pagamos el servicio pero tenemos solo 2 deco, obviamente no quiero ni tener que pagar mas por el alquiler de mas decos o ver en varios tv lo mismo, segun el numero de los canales pienso que la señal esta a una frecuencia superior a la tv normal y se podrian bajar de frecuencia (quiero saber si lo de la frecuencia superior es cierto), ademas no quiero un deco como los que ellos suministran que te muestran la programacion y tenes un monton de opciones, solo quiero ver los canales o almenos unos cuantos.
De antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## duile

no se puede...
recuerda q directv
es un negocio... y si alguien llega a descubrir como se expande
lo interceptan rapidamente..


----------



## capitanp

duile dijo:


> no se puede...
> recuerda q directv
> es un negocio... y si alguien llega a descubrir como se expande
> lo interceptan rapidamente..


 


bue... afloja con la paranoia conspirativa...

No se puede... un deco por TV, a menos que diseñes un receptor de banda k y una manera de desencriptar la señal


----------



## Rigeliano

A que te refieres con frecuencia, a la del satélite que recepciona el decodificador si es asi como dice capitanp este en la banda c y ku si no me equivoco y esta en GHZ tendrías que hacerte tu propio decodificador, lo único que te queda es poner tus otras TVs en espejo viendo lo mismo, pero si no quieres eso hay otras alternativas como comprarte un decodificador para recibir señal libre algunos satelites dan señal libre como el amazonas y no pagas claro solo por la antena y el decodificador.


----------



## sony

si se puede investiga en google sobre sistemas iks o carsharing algunas personas utlisan ese sistema para compartir señales de tv satelital en internet e visto personas que rentan un equipo y lo disfrutan hasta 30 personas ay unos aquipos que se llaman  dreambox y lo utlisan en esos sistemas lo que si  ea que ay que invertirle un dinerito 
saludos


----------



## elbrujo

Por la via clasica no se puede dado que el deco es un receptor cuando cambias de canal lo hace sobre ese receptor saliendo siempre por canal 3 o 4. Lo maximo que podes hacer es dividir la señal de salida sintonizada para varios tv


----------



## robot

Rigeliano dijo:


> A que te refieres con frecuencia, a la del satélite que recepciona el decodificador si es asi como dice capitanp este en la banda c y ku si no me equivoco y esta en GHZ tendrías que hacerte tu propio decodificador, lo único que te queda es poner tus otras TVs en espejo viendo lo mismo, pero si no quieres eso hay otras alternativas como comprarte un decodificador para recibir señal libre algunos satelites dan señal libre como el amazonas y no pagas claro solo por la antena y el decodificador.


 
Pues en realidad no pensaba eso porque de la antena al deco se conecta por un cable coaxial y segun un compañero (no esta seguro) la frecuencia maxima del cable coaxial esta por el orden de los Mhz o maximo de 1 o 2 Ghz, entonces pensaba que el aparato (no se como se llama) que esta en el foco de la antena hacia una reduccion de la frecuencia del satelite a una frecuencia intermedia. De hecho me gustaria que me aclararan o rectificaran sobre lo que he hablado pues no tengo certeza de nada.

Ademas estube buscando informacion y segun publicidad de algunas paginas si se vende decos para tv satelital libre y tv satelital paga pero no son muy accequibles los equipos.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda y la atencion



elbrujo dijo:


> Por la via clasica no se puede dado que el deco es un receptor cuando cambias de canal lo hace sobre ese receptor saliendo siempre por canal 3 o 4. Lo maximo que podes hacer es dividir la señal de salida sintonizada para varios tv


 
Ha y no quiero hacer nada con las salidas del deco pues si se que solo manda como salida un canal, pensaba que se podia hacer algo es con el cable coaxial que entra al deco

Gracias a todos por la ayuda y la colaboracion


----------



## Rigeliano

El aparato que esta en el foco de la antena se llama LNB (Low Noise Block) lo que hace  es reducir la frecuencia a una mas baja (Intermedia) pero aun asi todavia esta en GHz creo que lo mas bajo es de 1GHz aun asi tendrias que decodificar la señal si utilizas solo el cable coaxial


----------

